# Alien or Not!



## macromac (Mar 8, 2012)

These were shot last summer when our guys were weed eating, and drove a small herd of mantis's over to my office walkway. The brown mantis was walking on top of my monitor when I got this view. This looks like something out of the 'Alien' movie to me!

The green mantis was being very inquisitive as I shot it.


----------



## pgriz (Mar 8, 2012)

macromac said:


> <snip>The green mantis was being very inquisitive as I shot it.



I'm sure it was trying to figure out how to eat you.  As in the old joke:  "How do you eat an elephant?  One bite at a time."


----------



## macromac (Mar 8, 2012)

pgriz said:


> macromac said:
> 
> 
> > <snip>The green mantis was being very inquisitive as I shot it.
> ...



:thumbup:


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 8, 2012)

Lovely shots of the mantids.


----------



## macromac (Mar 8, 2012)

orionmystery said:


> Lovely shots of the mantids.



Thank you!


----------



## Joel_W (Mar 8, 2012)

Two super Macro shots. The 2nd one looks like "it" actually is expressing some emotion.


----------



## Netskimmer (Mar 8, 2012)

I like the second shot a lot better, but both are really nice.



macromac said:


> The green mantis was being very inquisitive as I shot it.



I had the same experience. It kept stretching its 'arms' out toward the camera as though it wanted to touch it. At one point the mantis actually jumped onto the lens. I think he/she may have been seeing their reflection and mistook it for another mantis.


----------



## Aloicious (Mar 8, 2012)

Excellent! #2 is a great shot he was definitely interested in what you were doing...


----------

